# Finisher vs ground force.



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Is size the only difference between the avery finisher and the avery ground force blinds? Just curious about the price difference.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

The finisher is gonna end up costing about $40 more. I have used both of them before and believe that the finisher is a more durable blind. I own a finisher and have used it for 3 years now and it's still going strong. The finishers weighs about 1lbs more than the ground force but the ground force has a little more room for the bigger hunter.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I think your mistaken bud....the gf is smaller than the finisher. Only real difference


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Have you guys even looked them before? They are completely different designs. Finisher may be slightly more comfortable because of the bar in the back of the GF. The GF puts up and takes down way easier then the finisher and is slightly lower profile.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im running one of USAlx50's old finishers, and I am going to be getting a new GF next year. It is a way nicer blind IMO. It is lower profile, and bigger inside. I'm not big by any means, but I like having space in my blind.

My .02


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

The GF is easier to take apart?? I have the finisher and can't imagine it much easier then that. I must of been mistaken thinking the GF was smaller. The designs are not that much different though. I was thinking of getting a 2nd blind and was just curious if the finishers extra money was worth it. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The GF is smaller.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

target said:


> The GF is easier to take apart?? I have the finisher and can't imagine it much easier then that. I must of been mistaken thinking the GF was smaller. The designs are not that much different though. I was thinking of getting a 2nd blind and was just curious if the finishers extra money was worth it. Thanks for the comments.


Quite a bit easier actually. Nothing comes apart on it you just fold it up. Finishers aren't hard to set up/take down but they seem like it after you're used to a GF and you go back to one. GF are slightly smaller.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> The GF is smaller.


my express is smaller than both.

just thought id one up you, eric. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> my express is smaller than both.
> 
> just thought id one up you, eric.


Well my piece of burlap is even smaller yet...HA!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah well my naked body painted brown is the smallest, except for the high profile characteristics around the crotchal region!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> yeah well my naked body painted brown is the smallest, except for the high profile characteristics around the crotchal region!


Ahhhh....that's why you carry them rubber bands and sunflower seeds in your blind bag! :idea:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

First off I got a shadowgrass tattoo then I mudded my entire body, after that I got stubble strap body piercings, and I don't have to worry about any crotchal region profile, there's not much there to begin with and after sitting in the 40mph negative windchill it all shrivels up anyways. So my blind is ten times lower profile.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> First off I got a shadowgrass tattoo then I mudded my entire body, after that I got stubble strap body piercings, and I don't have to worry about any crotchal region profile, there's not much there to begin with and after sitting in the 40mph negative windchill it all shrivels up anyways. So my blind is ten times lower profile.


I have a pic of him for those who wants to put a face to a name.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

WTF??? uke:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah and fill those straps with stubble, I frickin' disappear.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Have you guys even looked them before? They are completely different designs. Finisher may be slightly more comfortable because of the bar in the back of the GF. The GF puts up and takes down way easier then the finisher and is slightly lower profile.


yea i have looked at them before I own 2 of each...in a nut shell there basically the same blind besides the gf fold differently and is a bit smaller. They fixed that bar in the back as well if you have seen the new ones. there is still a lot of old stock though so you have to look around


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

wow  do you think he stands in front of the mirror before he goes out to the bar and says "man, i like good." ??????

RE-TAR-DED!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I hunted in one of the two yesterday.It was the smaller of the two. I think it was a Ground Force. What a piece of crap. The flagging hole is about 6 inches long . It runs at a wierd angle and has a cable on one side of the hole which eliminates much of the room to move your arm. If your flag handle is not sticking in the blind you can forget about reaching it from inside the blind. If you slide down into the blind to try to reach your flag you grind your back on some framework on the bottom. It was flimsy, when it is set up it felt like some of the poles were not hooked up(they were).Whats with building the frame work under the seating area? The big one looks like a quonset out in the field. The smaller one is a piece of crap. Buy a sub.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm with Old Hunter on this one. Buy a FA brand blind. Those Avery ones are too flimsy.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

It seems like a few of the posts in this thread are from people that have not even tried or seen one of these blinds, not to mention both blinds, so why bother to comment with misinformation? uke: I have a finisher and my buddy has a ground force. He hardly ever hunts and both blinds are in my trailer so I usually get to choose whatever blind I want depending on the situation. Personally, I like the ground force. The only thing I don't like about it is the bar that goes across your back. I see they have fixed that problem now so I think the ground force is the way to go. The way they designed it to fold up as simply as it does is pretty damn slick, IMO. The only concern would be all the moving parts and how this affects the durability of the blind. I also love how it folds up into a backpack. Both blinds weigh about the same but it is so much easier to carry the ground force if you have to walk a ways with the weight distributed across your whole back rather than the finisher with the weight all on one shoulder. Not to mention, the finisher is just awkward to carry anyways. I don't think the finisher is much of a blind for carrying long distances. The one thing I like more about the finisher is you have a little more room but not a lot. I will probably sell my finisher soon when I get my hands on one of the newly redesigned ground forces.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you have a bad back, don't use a Ground Force. The most uncomfortable blind I've ever used. If you hunt for long periods of time, you may want to look elsewhere. Plus we had to drill out all the holes for clips instead of the weak screws used (they all got stripped within 3 hunts). And lastly, there is no zipper at the bottom. I like picking up a blind and emptying all the debris...I don't enjoy digging all the time when I used a GF. I went and bought a FA SUB and it's SO much better.

My .02


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> It seems like a few of the posts in this thread are from people that have not even tried or seen one of these blinds, not to mention both blinds, so why bother to comment with misinformation? uke:


I wouldn't post if I didn't know what I was talking about. :eyeroll:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

PJ said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a few of the posts in this thread are from people that have not even tried or seen one of these blinds, not to mention both blinds, so why bother to comment with misinformation? uke:
> ...


Could be why my comment was not directed towards you. :-?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

PJ said:


> I wouldn't post if I didn't know what I was talking about. :eyeroll:


P.J. never knows what hes talking about! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> The most uncomfortable blind I've ever used. If you hunt for long periods of time, you may want to look elsewhere


 you must be getting old Hustad, haha

I think the GF are great, atleast for a college kid, best thing you can get for the price


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

Ground force all the way!! Super Fast set up and easy to transport.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hunted another day in the GF, I extremely dislike it. Bar right in my back. I now own two Finishers, they are way nicer.

my .02


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Supposedly there's a newer version of the Ground Force without the bar. I haven't sat in one yet though. I hear you loud and clear though, I feel the same way.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

From what I have heard the bar is still there its just a flat bar know, so its much less noticable. A hammer and a few minutes a person can flatten out the bar on the older models to make them more comfortable.. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When I layed in the *New* one at Scheels last Thursday it felt the same as the old one, I hunted in that morning. It might have been because it was on a hard floor however. IDK.


----------

